# Κι άλλα λογοπαίγνια



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

Δεν χρειάζεται να επαναλάβω ότι τα λογοπαίγνια είναι ο βραχνάς του υποτιτλιστή, ειδικά όταν συνοδεύονται από κονσερβαρισμένα γέλια. Πρέπει να γράψεις κάτι που φαίνεται αστείο και στα ελληνικά, σωστά; Τι λέτε π.χ. γι' αυτό:

Well, Isabel, that question took a whole lot of courage. And speaking of courage, what about that Washington crossing the Delaware? That reminds me, what did Dela wear? Maybe a New Jersey! I don't know, but I'll-aska! Like, Alaska.


----------



## YiannisMark (Nov 15, 2009)

Πω-πω! Μια προσπάθεια, με την προϋπόθεση ότι τα ονόματα που λέει ο τύπος δεν συνδέονται με κάτι άλλο:
Ξέρεις γιατί λέγεται έτσι η Καλλιθέα; Μήπως, επειδή έχει καλή θέα; Όμως, αν είναι έτσι, πώς εξηγείται το Λαγονήσι; Ακόμη κι αν έχει λαγούς, δεν είναι νησί. Βέβαια, έχω καιρό να πάω!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

Δεν θα με πάρουν με τις πέτρες όταν πρόκειται για αμερικάνικο σίριαλ; Πολλές φορές οι θεατές έχουν αντίρρηση να αποδίδονται οι ξένοι όροι με κάτι ελληνικό που είναι οικείο σε όλους.


----------



## sarant (Nov 15, 2009)

Να βάλουμε κάτι της παγκόσμιας κληρονομιάς. Θάρρος, όπως τότε που ο Καίσαρας πέρασε τον Ρουβίκωνα. Τότε που είπε ο κύβος ερρίφθη. Γιατί έρριξε τους κύβους; Δεν ξέρω, μη μου τους κύβους τάραττε.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 15, 2009)

Όσοι γνωρίζουν τη δυσκολία και το 'αναπόδοτο' των λογοπαιγνίων δεν θα σε πάρουν με τις πέτρες, Αλεξάνδρα. 

Πραγματικά δύσκολος γρίφος αυτός που μας βάζεις. Ποιο σήριαλ είναι; 

Μπορούμε να το κάνουμε λίγο σουρεάλ και παράλογο. 

Ίζαμπελ, χρειάστηκε πολύ θράσος αυτή η ερώτηση. Τώρα που είπα θράσος, ο στρατηγός Θρασύβουλος δεν έκανε την αντίσταση στην ολιγαρχία; Α, και η αντίσταση στο μάτι κάηκε! Μα, γιατί μου κλείνεις το μάτι; 

Κάτι τέτοιο σαχλό, τέλος πάντων, το οποίο δεν θα προκαλέσει ξεκαρδιστικά γέλια, αλλά ο Έλληνας θα καταλάβει το παράλογο του χιούμορ. 

Σε μια ελληνική σειρά μάλιστα είχα ακούσει το εξής και εκείνη τη στιγμή γέλασα αρκετά: 
-Θα σε πιάσω απ' το αυτί.
-Απ' τ' αυτί; Πάω απέναντι για να μην περιμένουν αυτοί!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2009)

Αυτό ειδικά το λογοπαίγνιο αποκλείεται να το αποδώσεις με ξένους όρους στα ελληνικά. Οπότε, αναγκαστικά παίζουν όλες οι άλλες ιδέες. Να προσθέσω κι εγώ μία ενδεικτική (και αρκετά χαζή) που ξεφεύγει ακόμη περισσότερο από τα ονόματα και μεταφέρει σε έννοιες της καθημερινότητας:

Για την ερώτηση αυτή Ίζαμπελ σου αξίζει ένα μπράβο. Όχι τον μπράβο το φουσκωτό. Με ποιο φουσκωτό βγήκε για ψάρεμα; Μα είναι καιρός για ψάρεμα; κλπ κλπ ad nauseam.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

Μια απόπειρα (lame, maybe?) να μείνω πιστή στο αρχικό:
Τι θάρρος κι εκείνος ο Ουάσινγκτον για να διασχίσει τον Ντελαγουέαρ! Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, τι φορούσε η *Ντέλα*; Ίσως κάτι σε *Ζέρσεϊ*. Δεν ξέρω, *αλλά **σκα*σίλα μου. Όπως λέμε Αλάσκα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν θα με πάρουν με τις πέτρες όταν πρόκειται για αμερικάνικο σίριαλ; Πολλές φορές οι θεατές έχουν αντίρρηση να αποδίδονται οι ξένοι όροι με κάτι ελληνικό που είναι οικείο σε όλους.


 
Ιδέες αρκετές και καλές έπεσαν. Να ρίξω κι εγώ τον οβολό μου. 

Με το σκεπτικό της Αλεξάνδρας, ψάχνουμε λογοπαίγνια με πολιτείες ή και πόλεις των ΗΠΑ, τις πιο γνωστές στον Έλληνα θεατή, κατά προτίμηση.
_Ντακότα; Πού πήγε η κότα;_
_Γιούτα; Βρε, άντε τσαλαβούτα!_
_Σάντα Φε; Ποιος μου ήπιε τον καφέ;_
κ.ο.κ. α.ν. (ad nauseam)

Κι εδώ μερικά εφιαλτικά για δυνατούς έως άπιαστους λύτες. 

Edit: Τώρα είδα το προηγούμενο και το επόμενο (προφανώς). Ναι, έχει δίκιο ο pit για τον ήχο, αλλά εδώ διαλέγεις τι προτιμάς. Πιστότητα ήχου (hi-fi ;)) ή να βγάλεις γέλιο (κονσέρβα, όσο τέλος πάντων μπορεί να βγει από τις κρυάδες);


----------



## pit (Nov 15, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με το σκεπτικό σου, Αλεξάνδρα.

Είναι πάρα πολύ άσχημο να το αποδώσεις δανειζόμενη ελληνικούς όρους αντίστοιχους του πρωτοτύπου. Δεν θα το δουν μόνο μεταφρασεολόγοι, αλλά περισσότερο απλοί θεατές.

Προσπάθησε να φας ό,τι μπορείς και να το καλύψεις όπως όπως. Εγώ αυτό θα 'κανα.

Μην γυρίσουμε πάλι στο Oprah=Τατιάνα/Σεμίνα...

Άσε που επειδή μιλάμε για υποτιτλισμό και θα υπάρξει η ταυτόχρονη αντιπαραβολή πρωτότυπου και μεταφράσματος, δεν μπορείς να αποκλίνεις πολύ από τις τον ήχο των πρωτότυπων λέξεων.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 15, 2009)

Βαδίζοντας πια στον δέκατο χρόνο μου ως υποτιτλιστής και στον 17ο ως μεταφραστής και έχοντας κάνει χιλιάδες ώρες ψυχανάλυση, ενδοσκόπηση, αρθροσκόπηση, επισκόπηση (μόνο κολονοσκόπηση δεν έχω κάνει!) νομίζω πως πλέον μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα πως 'Είμαι ο Αζιμούθιος και είμαι εντάξει!'

Με άλλα λόγια, δεν φοβάμαι πια το ΣΔΟΕ της μετάφρασης, τους μεταφρασεολόγους και λοιπούς εξυπνάκηδες, που θα κρίνουν δήθεν τη μετάφρασή μου και θα πουν για το χ ή ψ ρήμα, ουσιαστικό ή κυρίως λογοπαίγνιο ότι θα το μετέφραζαν καλύτερα, ενώ στην ουσία δεν έχουν καμία αντιπρόταση. 'Α πα πα, δεν είναι πιστό! Α πα πα λέει Αλάσκα και η μεταφράστρια έβαλε Τραγιάσκα! Τι φρικτό! Τι φοβερό! Τι ειδεχθές και βδελυρό!'

Και για να μη μακρηγορώ, το προκείμενο είναι ότι νομίζω πως όλοι μας κάνουμε ένα λάθος. Ο υπότιτλος δεν είναι βιβλίο, δεν είναι κάτι που θα ανατρέξεις ξανά και ξανά ώστε να σκεφτείς και να βρεις στην προκειμένη την καλύτερη απόδοση. Ο υπότιτλος μπαίνει σε μια ταινία και για πολλούς ανθρώπους είναι δευτερεύον υλικό. Εμείς οι μεταφραστές έχουμε το κείμενο μπροστά μας και κάνουμε το λάθος να νομίζουμε ότι το έχει και ο θεατής. ΟΧΙ! Ο θεατής θα το δει λίγα δευτερόλεπτα στο σινεμά (εντάξει, όσο θέλει στο DVD) και την ώρα που το βλέπει θέλει να γελάσει κιόλας και να κλάψει και να καταλάβει και όλα αυτά. 

Επομένως, γνώμη μου είναι πως η μετάφρασή μας πρέπει να είναι πιστή και σωστή, αλλά αυτά τα λογοπαίγνια ή τα έξυπνα αστεία αποτελούν τις προκλήσεις και τα παράσημα που μπορεί να πάρει ένας μεταφραστής για την ευρηματικότητά του και την ευφυία του στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. Ας αφήσουμε τον εαυτό μας ελεύθερο να αυτοσχεδιάσει και λίγο σ' αυτή τη μοναχική δουλειά...


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2009)

Συμφωνών με την Αλεξάνδρα, πες ένα "Η Ντέλα με το ζέρσευ απο το νιου τζερσευ και καρώ τραγιασκα από την Αλάσκα" και καθαρισες.


----------

